# Ipod touch comme PDA?



## fantax (14 Mars 2008)

Bonjour

J'aimerais savoir si un Ipod Touch peut servir de PDA (carnet d'adresses, notes etc.). A-t-il ou peut-il avoir les logiciels qui s'imposent pour un tel usage?

merci


----------



## naas (14 Mars 2008)

Pas encore, mais bientôt oui;
C'est pour cela que le SDK est fait, entre le support d'exchange et l'arrivée d'une suite ms, nous devrions enfin avoir un PDA, mais pas à l'heure actuelle.
Ceci dit le carnet d'adresse oui bien sûr.


----------



## 13.04.06 (14 Mars 2008)

Eu désolé de te contredire  mais on peu rédiger des notes (en l'occurrence avec Notes si tu achète les applis de janvier), carnet d'adresse est dispo en natif, tu a aussi ICal pour tes RDV, y a la de possibilité synchroniser avec un serveur Exchange sur ton iPod via iTunes... Et il parait (à vérifier) que l'on peu déjà configurer du VPN.

Mais certainement que la version 2.0 du firmware permettra d'en faire plus grâce au SDK.


----------



## naas (14 Mars 2008)

Un pda, si tu n'a pas la possibilité de faire de l'excel et word plus pdf, c'est assez limité.
mon palm fait cela depuis des années.


----------



## fantax (14 Mars 2008)

Je vois qu'il y a quand même des possibilités. Merci


----------



## naas (14 Mars 2008)

Dans très peu de temps (quelque mois) l'itouch sera un VRAI pda :king:
(et dehors mon palm pourri avec son OS d'un autre âge  )


----------



## kitetrip (14 Mars 2008)

fantax a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'aimerais savoir si un Ipod Touch peut servir de PDA (carnet d'adresses, notes etc.). A-t-il ou peut-il avoir les logiciels qui s'imposent pour un tel usage?
> 
> merci



Actuellement, on peut déjà écrire à la volée des notes, surtout que le clavier de l'iPod Touch est très (très) rapide comparés aux PDA que j'ai pu testé 

Le carnet d'adresse est aussi présent et très bien foutu : on peut véritablement entrer toutes les informations sur son contact... Et n'afficher que l'essentiel 

La seule limite actuelle reste iCal : instuitif et complet, il lui manque un aperçu hebdomadaire et l'association directe d'un contact du Carnet d'adresse à un rendez-vous.

Mais actuellement ça me suffit amplement et j'ai déjà adopté cet iPod Touch. Pour les logiciels, comme dis Naas, attendons de voir la réaction des développeurs face au SDK.


----------



## CBi (14 Mars 2008)

naas a dit:


> Un pda, si tu n'a pas la possibilité de faire de l'excel et word plus pdf, c'est assez limité.
> mon palm fait cela depuis des années.



Les Google Apps fonctionnent maintenant sur Safari donc je pense (je n'ai pas testé) doivent fonctionner aussi sur iPod Touch, ce qui répond en grande partie à la question.


----------



## naas (14 Mars 2008)

et quand tu n'es pas connecté ?


----------



## Gwen (14 Mars 2008)

naas a dit:


> Un pda, si tu n'a pas la possibilité de faire de l'excel et word plus pdf, c'est assez limité.
> mon palm fait cela depuis des années.



Mes Palms n'ont pas en natif Word et Excel et cela ne m'a jamais manqué. Un PDA ne se résume pas à ces deux logiciels. Un traitement de texte basic ainsi qu'une gestion de rendez-vous et de contact est la base d'un bon PDA. Le reste correspond à des besoins précis.


----------



## CBi (15 Mars 2008)

naas a dit:


> et quand tu n'es pas connecté ?



C'est vrai, j'oubliais = j'habite à Séoul et ici il y a du Wifi p-a-r-t-o-u-t


----------



## sidm (16 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir à Tous, je suis nouveau sur le Forum et j'aimerai bien que l'on m'aide sur le fonctionnement de mon Ipod Touch 32GO: Comment faire pour s'en servir de Disque dur externe. Et surtout, existe t-il des foncions pour ical qui me permettraient de placer des préférences par couleur comme sur l'ical des mac ? Merci de me renseigner.


----------



## naas (16 Mars 2008)

Bienvenue 
hop hop un petit lien


----------



## CBi (16 Mars 2008)

sidm a dit:


> Bonsoir à Tous, je suis nouveau sur le Forum et j'aimerai bien que l'on m'aide sur le fonctionnement de mon Ipod Touch 32GO:



Bienvenue.

Un petit conseil d'utilisation du Forum =
- quand tu as une question, commence par regarder si cela a déjà été traité en cliquant sur Recherche dans la barre menu du forum.
- si tu trouves un sujet approchant, tu peux ajouter ta question à ce sujet, mais il peut être plus efficace d'ouvrir un nouveau sujet


----------



## CBi (16 Mars 2008)

CBi a dit:


> Les Google Apps fonctionnent maintenant sur Safari donc je pense (je n'ai pas testé) doivent fonctionner aussi sur iPod Touch, ce qui répond en grande partie à la question.



Il serait bon que les possesseurs de iPod Touch testent les différentes fonctions utilisables sur PDA et confirment ici que cela marche ou pas = qui se dévoue ?  

- consultation iCal
- entrée de données iCal
- prise de notes
- utilisation Google Apps
- mail
- ...


----------



## sidm (17 Mars 2008)

[Merci beaucoup c'est plus simple à plusieurs .


----------

